# WANTED: Milwaukee/Chicago area 6-spd Allroad



## shorty4014 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a '01-'02 6-speed allroad in the Milwaukee, Chicago, Madison area. If your in MN, IN, OH etc... still let me know. Please present me with a price and info. Thanks.


----------



## bigwil (Aug 3, 2005)

Finding one local is a rare find. I suggest search nationally and have it shipped for about$600. My buddy got lucky last week and found one only 100 miles away....Road Trip...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bigwil)*

100 miles is not a road trip


----------

